# astrology and other myths



## Euroinus (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi ladies,
I somewhere read that 33% of Americans believe in astrology. I don't know how articles come up with statistics, pull them out of thin air perhaps. I am not an American I always found horoscopes and such amusing. It is fun when the description of my sign matches me and my husband.. I am a western school educated, atheist, I have no way of explaining it when the sign,the date of birth tends to match the personalities of their sun sign. If I was asked I would just say we see what we want to see in a person. 

My husband is a Scorpio. My grandma before even meeting my fiancée said:" don't marry him". Only based on his sun sign- Scorpio. A Lot what has been said about scorpios is so true in him, the negative stuff. I am Sagittarius. The positive characteristics matches too I might add. 


What do you think ? Do you or your significant other match your astrological sign description ? 

More specifically , have you dated a Scorpio ,what's your take on it? 

This is just a funny trivia thread ,don't burn me at the stake I am not witch :wink2:>


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lmao. As a Scorpio I will watch this thread and find it amusing 

I do find convienant that he is the negative and your the positive of your sign. 

Depends on the Scorpio. I am the positive traits of extreme loyal, passionate and observant and not the negative of controlling, or jealous at all. I wouldn't judge a book on a cover. Best you get to know the man


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a total believer in horoscopes! Don't know why though... maybe bc they do seem so right on about traits and what not. 

My first husband was a Scorpio! haha I think what was true to his traits was his sexual peak was off the charts lol 
He was actually a really fun guy and we had a fun marriage... but he is an alcoholic so it just wasn't meant to be "forever". 

He was very popular... had a lot of friends and still does. 
Honestly it's been so long since I've read up on horoscope descriptions I have forgotten what scorpio traits are. I'll never forget though- it did say the one body part that will get them revved up- yep, just go right for the crotch haha whereas like a Taurus (me) it would be my neck. When I read that about scorpios it totally made me think of my ex husband lol 
I'm now married to a Pisces and he is dead on for all the personality traits of one. 

I know people aren't really into astrology and stuff, but I am somewhat fascinated by it  only bc of my husband now... when we first met- he had all these books on women and their signs and how to get with them I guess.....

(explains a lot now) haha


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I don't believe in astrology. But that's because I'm an Aries and naturally skeptical.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

My ex (the scorpio) was HIGHLY jealous and possessive... I was not "allowed" to wear short or provocative clothes (which I didn't anyways), we had to dress preppy, he was snobby, name brand snob bad... and I wasn't allowed to go to college or the gym for fear someone may hit on me and I would then leave him for this person...
ya.. jealous much? lol it was bad..... He was always up for random fights with people over stuff like this... (i'm sure the drinking didn't help)


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

technovelist said:


> I don't believe in astrology. But that's because I'm an Aries and naturally skeptical.


hahahah that was an awesome response :laugh:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Here is the mind bender for me: I don't believe in astrology at all - in that I don't believe that the positions of the planets have any direct effect on peoples personalities. But - other people do believe, so there as a sort a placebo like effect where some percentage of people WILL take after the attributes associated with their astrological signs. Which means that the positions of the stars DO affect people's personalities......


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't believe in astrology, as in how it affects people's personalities. But I do believe that God laid out the heavens, and that there are messages in the constellations for us to use to decipher spiritual events. One example is the Star of Bethlehem. The Magis knew the lining up of the planets to create the illusion of a huge bright star was significant and meant a great King was born.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Is there a particular site or resource you guys use to find the "traits" of different signs, or are they all the same overall?

I'm a Scorpio, and from what I've seen out there, it does not describe me at all.

I'm like the stark contrast of Scorpio. I'm closer to pisces, actually.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

What I find hilarious about those that believe in astrology is that due to precession, all the signs are wrong.

Astrology: Why Your Zodiac Sign and Horoscope Are Wrong


----------



## Euroinus (Jul 31, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Lmao. As a Scorpio I will watch this thread and find it amusing
> 
> I do find convienant that he is the negative and your the positive of your sign.
> 
> Depends on the Scorpio. I am the positive traits of extreme loyal, passionate and observant and not the negative of controlling, or jealous at all. I wouldn't judge a book on a cover. Best you get to know the man



No, I meant that his bad and also good qualities matches the Scorpio description.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My sign is No Parking. My birthstone is concrete


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I couldn't have written better comedy for my sign (Taurus) if I tried...

http://horoscopes.lovetoknow.com/Taurus_Personality_Traits


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a Scorpio. It's fun to read about it but I really don't take any stock in it.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

I can't believe in horoscopes. The idea that the position of stars (or marks on a chart) can set personalities is too strange to believe.

But I find peoples belief in horoscopes interesting. The extent they can stretch reality to fit some vaguely worded horoscope is often entertaining. Sort of like those ink blots pyschologists ask what you can see. People pull minutes of justification and self description from one word, while looking past things they don't like. Then exclaim how accurate the whole thing was.

And yes, I wonder how much people adapt either their personality or their self description because they know others believe in horoscopes. How many here will admit to being Scorpio now?

And how can there be 12 'month' based types of people here but 12 'year' based types of people under chinese astrology. Why didn't astrologers in both systems recognise the people types of the other sytem?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cancer here ... And no, I don't exactly place a whole lot of faith in the practice of astrology!

Probably about as much as one of those fortune-telling "8-Balls" that you buy for the kids at the toy store! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone who believes in horoscopes needs to have his or her voting privileges revoked. Enjoy this short video from James Randi for why. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp2Zqk8vHw


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Superstitions - astrology, religion, tea leaves, etc. - are fun to think about or use for entertainment, but are otherwise without merit. My wife and I are a good match astrologically, but that's coincidence. As they say, a stopped clock is still right twice a day.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I dated a scorpio man once. He was a total narcissist (a doctor lol) and loved playing mind games. He wouldn't call or text for days and then tried to convince me that I loved it that way. He was crazy like that :grin2:
It didn't last long lol :laugh:
(Virgo here)


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

This might fall under "other" but I remember as a kid at our county fair in MO that they had a machine that told you your traits based on your handwriting. Iirc it was very very accurate of the members of my family. I then later dated a gal that believed that wholeheartedly. She checked my signature on the check of our first date lol. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RockSteady1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know if I necessarily believe in astrology, or any other myth for that matter, but like any other myth, I don't llike to bag on them because once upon a time people believed in myths as people in this day and age believe in God. I really don't like to pass judgement on anyone's spiritual practices. 

In saying that, I am a Gemini and from what I've read it's pretty spot on. My partner is a Taurus and we're not meant to get on very well, which at the moment is kind of spot on too haha.

I know quite a few Scorpio's and I don't have a problem with them. They are interesting characters...with a strong presence. If you stay on their good sides, they'll give you the shirt off their back and they are very loyal...if you get on their bad sides....well their symbol is not the scorpion for no reason.

If you believe that stuff, that is.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Genetics (heredity) and environmental cues that can alter transcriptional and translational factors as well as manipulate the plasticity of neural connections, that is what I trust in shaping who we are. All the rest, as the title suggest are myths. 

However as a tribal species, myths can be a powerful binding force and important for our survival. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

Imovedforthis said:


> My ex (the scorpio) was HIGHLY jealous and possessive... I was not "allowed" to wear short or provocative clothes (which I didn't anyways), we had to dress preppy, he was snobby, name brand snob bad... and I wasn't allowed to go to college or the gym for fear someone may hit on me and I would then leave him for this person...
> ya.. jealous much? lol it was bad..... He was always up for random fights with people over stuff like this... (i'm sure the drinking didn't help)


I'm a scorpio and I'm not jealous and not the least bit controlling, and I don't think Ive ever been in a fight.

So much for predicting personality traits from the alignment of the stars at the moment of your birth.

I don't believe in astrology, and neither should you.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree with the other poster that said superstitions like myths, religion and tea leaves are a joke. But I do know that they exist. So I am a Scorpio. One day in HS, we had a sub who just decided to blow off the class time by discussing astrology. Towards the end of the class she started going down the row asking people for their sign and then referencing the associated body part as evidence of her truth. "So you are a Leo, you have a big chest" or "I can see that, you are an Aries, you must be smart" She never got to me, but I still wonder how she was going to ask if I was "big" or not.


----------



## North Star (Jul 25, 2015)

In a nutshell, I don't believe in astrology. I still enjoy the entertainment aspect. A lot of it is a bunch of generalizations that might or might not apply to us that can get us thinking about our own life and situation. that self reflection can be helpful. The coincidences are fun and sometimes spooky, and when its off its Really, really off lol. 

I've always taken an interest in cartomancy. Telling fortunes with playing cards. Its a fun party trick and people like it in between the cruel drinking games like Riding the Bus.


----------



## HogHead (May 14, 2013)

I believe in astrology but not in the sense that you might think. I'm into astronomy and own 7 telescopes. Learning how to find objects to observe in the night sky requires a map of the stars and constellations to do star hopping to locate what you want to see. The ancient people thousands of years ago mapped the stars and made up the constellations. For each constellation they made up allegorical stories that reflected their beliefs. The Zodiac is made up of 12 constellations that form a circle around the earth. The Zodiac was used like a calendar. Some people believe as do I that the 12 deciples of bible are representative of the 12 constellations of the Zodiac and Jesus is a representative of the Sun. Kind of controversal I know. Anyway I think that horoscopes are bunk.


----------

